# Famous people that you believe have often been mistyped as 3s or 4s



## Asd456 (Jul 25, 2017)

bundleofraindrops said:


> Your quotes have nothing to do with her being a 6. I didn't ignore them, I just didn't give you a gold medal for them like you wanted. Naranjo's writings are garbage and his followers are usually ignorantly obnoxious like you've already proven. I can't take someone who can't even figure out their own type seriously.


Refute it then. Clearly you have no idea what's going on so I'll just make this short. Even if you ignore the Naranjo angle, her quotes provide a good example of the CP 6. 

I'm well aware of my type. Try not to be so reactionary next time.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

Asd456 said:


> Even if you ignore the Naranjo angle, her quotes provide a good example of the CP 6.


I don't care for quotes unless she's literally saying that she needs security. It's useless. 



> I'm well aware of my type.


Yet you identify as unknown.



> Try not to be so reactionary next time.


It's called a retaliation to your butthurt.


----------



## Asd456 (Jul 25, 2017)

@bundleofraindrops You must be new to the Enneagram if you think type 6 is only about "security" lol. yes, I'm so butthurt right now I can't take it and you know what you're right the reason my type is listed as unknown is because I'm clueless and I just can't figure it out. What a bummer.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

Asd456 said:


> @bundleofraindrops You must be new to the Enneagram if you think type 6 is only about "security" lol.


I am advanced in Enneagram and I know that being fearful can apply to any type.



> I'm clueless and I just can't figure it out. What a bummer.


Only a clueless person would take Naranjo seriously.


----------

